# wpa_supplicant doesn't work when encryption is enabled

## mathfeel

I have the following router: SMC2804WBRP-G

I can associate with its wireless AP no problem (and dhcpd) if there is no encryption enabled.

but if I try to configure WEP (and/or) WPA with the router configure and change my /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf as:

```

network={

   ssid="NOWIRE"

   priority=1

   mode=0

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   psk="Passphrase"

   #auth_alg=OPEN

   #wep_key0="Passphrase"

   #wep_tx_keyidx=0

}

```

and /etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart will time out...

Running the following command:

```
# wpa_supplicant -wdd -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -i eth1 -D ipw

Initializing interface 'eth1' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'ipw'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group=10 (from group name 'wheel')

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

Line: 507 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     55 43 53 44                                       UCSD

scan_ssid=1 (0x1)

priority=1 (0x1)

mode=0 (0x0)

key_mgmt: 0x4

Line: 515 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=6):

     4e 4f 57 49 52 45                                 NOWIRE

priority=1 (0x1)

mode=0 (0x0)

key_mgmt: 0x2

PSK (ASCII passphrase) - hexdump_ascii(len=10): [REMOVED]

PSK (from passphrase) - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

Priority group 1

   id=0 ssid='UCSD'

   id=1 ssid='NOWIRE'

Initializing interface (2) 'eth1'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

wpa_driver_ipw_init is called

Own MAC address: 00:0e:35:3a:6a:34

wpa_driver_ipw_set_wpa: enabled=1

wpa_driver_ipw_set_key: alg=none key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_key: alg=none key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_key: alg=none key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_key: alg=none key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_countermeasures: enabled=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=1

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

Starting AP scan (specific SSID)

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     55 43 53 44                                       UCSD

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN{,EXT}]: Operation not supported

Failed to initiate AP scan.

Setting scan request: 10 sec 0 usec

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:04:e2:da:86:63

Association event - clear replay counter

Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=00:04:e2:da:86:63

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Associated with 00:04:e2:da:86:63

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: txStart

TX EAPOL - hexdump(len=18): 00 04 e2 da 86 63 00 0e 35 3a 6a 34 88 8e 01 01 00 00

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

EAP: EAP entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state IDLE

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=29 idleWhile=59

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=28 idleWhile=58

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=27 idleWhile=57

Scan timeout - try to get results

Received 1829 bytes of scan results (9 BSSes)

Scan results: 9

Selecting BSS from priority group 1

0: 00:04:e2:da:86:63 ssid='NOWIRE' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1: 00:0f:b5:61:e0:d8 ssid='Shah' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

2: 00:09:5b:4d:a0:36 ssid='Wino's R Us' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

3: 00:12:17:b5:bb:be ssid='Joe' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

4: 00:30:bd:c5:18:b2 ssid='NINEINCHNET' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

5: 00:12:17:19:5d:df ssid='superfastone' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

6: 00:0d:88:8d:fb:3b ssid='dew_drop_inn' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

7: 00:11:24:04:04:b3 ssid='Apple Network 0404b3' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

8: 00:09:5b:3e:47:9a ssid='stinky' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=26 idleWhile=56

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=25 idleWhile=55

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=24 idleWhile=54

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=23 idleWhile=53

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=22 idleWhile=52

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=21 idleWhile=51

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=20 idleWhile=50

Authentication with 00:04:e2:da:86:63 timed out.

Added BSSID 00:04:e2:da:86:63 into blacklist

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

Starting AP scan (specific SSID)

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     55 43 53 44                                       UCSD

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN{,EXT}]: Operation not supported

Failed to initiate AP scan.

Setting scan request: 10 sec 0 usec

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: 00:00:00:00:00:00

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Disconnect event - remove keys

wpa_driver_ipw_set_key: alg=none key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_key: alg=none key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_key: alg=none key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_key: alg=none key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_key: alg=none key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=19 idleWhile=49

Scan timeout - try to get results

Received 1823 bytes of scan results (9 BSSes)

Scan results: 9

Selecting BSS from priority group 1

0: 00:0f:b5:61:e0:d8 ssid='Shah' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1: 00:04:e2:da:86:63 ssid='NOWIRE' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - blacklisted

2: 00:09:5b:4d:a0:36 ssid='Wino's R Us' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

3: 00:12:17:19:5d:df ssid='superfastone' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

4: 00:30:bd:c5:18:b2 ssid='NINEINCHNET' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

5: 00:0d:88:8d:fb:3b ssid='dew_drop_inn' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

6: 00:12:17:b5:bb:be ssid='Joe' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

7: 00:11:24:04:04:b3 ssid='Apple Network 0404b3' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

8: 00:09:5b:3e:47:9a ssid='stinky' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

No APs found - clear blacklist and try again

Removed BSSID 00:04:e2:da:86:63 from blacklist (clear)

Selecting BSS from priority group 1

0: 00:0f:b5:61:e0:d8 ssid='Shah' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1: 00:04:e2:da:86:63 ssid='NOWIRE' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

2: 00:09:5b:4d:a0:36 ssid='Wino's R Us' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

3: 00:12:17:19:5d:df ssid='superfastone' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

4: 00:30:bd:c5:18:b2 ssid='NINEINCHNET' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

5: 00:0d:88:8d:fb:3b ssid='dew_drop_inn' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

6: 00:12:17:b5:bb:be ssid='Joe' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

7: 00:11:24:04:04:b3 ssid='Apple Network 0404b3' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

8: 00:09:5b:3e:47:9a ssid='stinky' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=18 idleWhile=48

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=17 idleWhile=47

Scan timeout - try to get results

Received 1818 bytes of scan results (9 BSSes)

Scan results: 9

Selecting BSS from priority group 1

0: 00:09:5b:4d:a0:36 ssid='Wino's R Us' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1: 00:0f:b5:61:e0:d8 ssid='Shah' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

2: 00:04:e2:da:86:63 ssid='NOWIRE' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

3: 00:12:17:19:5d:df ssid='superfastone' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

4: 00:30:bd:c5:18:b2 ssid='NINEINCHNET' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

5: 00:0d:88:8d:fb:3b ssid='dew_drop_inn' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

6: 00:12:17:b5:bb:be ssid='Joe' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

7: 00:11:24:04:04:b3 ssid='Apple Network 0404b3' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

8: 00:09:5b:3e:47:9a ssid='stinky' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=16 idleWhile=46

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=15 idleWhile=45

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=14 idleWhile=44

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=13 idleWhile=43

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=12 idleWhile=42

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=11 idleWhile=41

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=10 idleWhile=40

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=9 idleWhile=39

Scan timeout - try to get results

Received 1816 bytes of scan results (9 BSSes)

Scan results: 9

Selecting BSS from priority group 1

0: 00:0f:b5:61:e0:d8 ssid='Shah' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1: 00:09:5b:4d:a0:36 ssid='Wino's R Us' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

2: 00:12:17:19:5d:df ssid='superfastone' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

3: 00:30:bd:c5:18:b2 ssid='NINEINCHNET' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

4: 00:0d:88:8d:fb:3b ssid='dew_drop_inn' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

5: 00:04:e2:da:86:63 ssid='NOWIRE' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

6: 00:12:17:b5:bb:be ssid='Joe' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

7: 00:11:24:04:04:b3 ssid='Apple Network 0404b3' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

8: 00:09:5b:3e:47:9a ssid='stinky' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

No suitable AP found.

Setting scan request: 5 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=8 idleWhile=38

Signal 2 received - terminating

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_wpa: enabled=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=0

wpa_driver_ipw_set_countermeasures: enabled=0

.....
```

----------

## UberLord

```
0: 00:04:e2:da:86:63 ssid='NOWIRE' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE 
```

Looks like the 'NOWIRE' ssid isn't using WPA

Or at least, that's what wpa_supplicant thinks

----------

## mathfeel

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Looks like the 'NOWIRE' ssid isn't using WPA
> 
> Or at least, that's what wpa_supplicant thinks

 

Appearantly so, but the same setting works in Windows...so I am wondering is there something else that I have to do? load certain modules perhaps? Basically in Linux, only SSID with no encryption (e.g. my school's wireless) works. I think I failed to work a router that support only WEP before...

----------

## Need4Speed

I can't get all that debug info, but I have the same problem. I time out while connecting to routers with WPA enabled.  Were you able to fix it?

----------

## Cybersorcerer

Hi Guys,

not sure if you still have that problem but in case you still have ... did not run wpa_passphrase

```
wpa_passphrase yourssid yourasciipassphrase
```

This will give you a hex string. Cut and paste it to the psk parameter in wpa_supplicant.conf. This should do the trick.

----------

## Da Fox

This afternoon I ran "emerge --deep --newuse --update world", build my new kernel (2.6.14-gentoo-rc), and rebooted.

However now I can no longer access my wireless AP.

I have an IBM Thinkpad T42, which has a Atheros WiFi card (madwifi driver)

I've tried alot:

  - Different versions of wpa_supplicant: latest (0.4.6) doesn't support madwifi anymore, 0.4.5 gives [CTL xxxx] interface errors and 0.3.9 (Which I think I've been using all along) keeps scanning, finds my AP, but only sees the MAC address, and an empty SSID, while my AP is still broadcasting an SSID. wpa_supplicant then claims "skip - no WPA/RSN IE, No suitable AP found"

  - Different versions of madwifi-driver and madwifi-tools. (I tried the latest, and 1 version older of both) : no change

  - Cybersorcerer's suggestion with wpa_passphrase (unlikely as it was)

  it doesn't work because you change *nothing* wether you specify your password as "string" of HEX doesn't matter, it is the same. ("pwd" == 0x707764)

  - I even rebooted to my OLD kernel (2.6.13-gentoo-r3), only to find the same problem now existed there too  :Sad: 

I just cannot get it to work anymore.

I don't know what it is I'm missing here, any help would be truly appreciated

----------

## Da Fox

*bump*tw

----------

## kenwih

i think you need to tell it what authentication method you need.

add 

pairwise=TKIP (or the other authentication if u don't use TKIP)

to your etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

look in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf.example if you get confused.

----------

## Da Fox

No, I'm not having trouble authenticating, because wireless has been working for months, only after I updated a few days ago something broke (and I'm having trouble figuring out *what* broke). Just in case I added pairwise=TKIP, but it doesn't make any difference.

This is what I have in my wpa_supplicant.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
> 
> ctrl_interface_group=0
> 
> eapol_version=1
> ...

 

And this is the output of running "wpa_supplicant -i ath0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -D madwifi -dd":

 *Quote:*   

> Initializing interface 'ath0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'madwifi'
> 
> Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'
> 
> Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'
> ...

 

Where the brown text just keeps repeating over and over, where as it used to select my AP and authenticate.

I don't know what is going wrong, but one thing I can see is that it no longer sees the name of my AP, or that the AP uses WPA-PSK authentication.

Any thoughts?

----------

## kenwih

oh, i was talking to the topic poster.   try the other option for pairwise, but since it was working before that's probably not it.

you should emerge --update system instead, and what use flags did you add?

----------

## Da Fox

ah, sorry for misunderstanding that  :Smile: 

"emerge --deep --update system" doesn't do anything, everything seems up-to-date.

I don't think I added any useflags at the time, I just added it "to be sure".

I have since added the "madwifi" useflag, a suggestion I read in another topic although it wasn't known wether that flag still exists. I already had a "wifi" flag.

It made no difference though.

--edit:

I've checked my logs, and since my wlan has stopped working I've been getting alot of error messages:

This is what appears in my messages when I insert the madwifi modules:

 *Quote:*   

> Nov 15 21:49:22 shogoki ath_hal: 0.9.14.9 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413)
> 
> Nov 15 21:49:22 shogoki ath_pci: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ioctl_siwrate
> 
> Nov 15 21:49:22 shogoki ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_rate_tx_complete
> ...

 

----------

## kenwih

what version of wpa_supplicant were you using when it was working?  did you remember to sync before updating?

----------

## kenwih

it also appears that https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-400483.html might be of some relevance

----------

## Da Fox

yes, I've read that thread (and quite a few others), and it's getting more and more mysterious.

Right now I've reverted to my older 2.6.13-r3 kernel, and there wifi is working. (Writing this is proof of that    :Wink:   )

Working rightnow is:

Kernel: 2.6.13-gentoo-r3

Madwifi-driver: Installed: 0.1_pre20050420-r1

Madwifi-tools: Installed: 0.1_pre20050420

Wpa_supplicant: Installed: 0.3.9-r1

All of these (kernel excluded) are the latest ~x86 versions.

So it appears that something in my new kernel is breaking stuff...

It appears that when I stated a bit back that rebooting to the old kernel didn't solve the problem I forgot that those drivers had also been compiled with the newer kernel headers. (or something along those lines... I'm not entirely sure).

I've used the old config from my 2.6.13 kernel, I've looked through almost all options, disabled a few things that had been added that I didn't need, so essentially it's the same, yet something in there breaks wifi. So what do I do now?

Should I start a new thread ("Kernel 2.6.14-r2 breaks my wifi") or does anyone here know a solution, or recommended course of action? There obviously is something in the kernel wreaking havoc with the madwifi driver, but I don't know what to look for.  :Sad: 

----------

## kawsper

My Wifi also broke down recently, i have a WRT54G router and my computer is having a ipw2200, and i am using the newest kernel (2.6.15-rc1), and i am using the ieee80211 and ipw2200 1.0.8 drivers.

I cant use the verbosity options with wpa_supplicant, i only getting an wierd error message, ioctl(WPA_SUPPLICANT) which also fills my logs, only that message, nothing else.

----------

## KShots

Hmm... looks like you guys are having some serious problems.

I'm using the madwifi with 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 with no problems... here's the versions I'm using:

net-wireless/madwifi-driver-0.1_pre20050420-r1

net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.4.5

I do not have madwifi-tools installed at all. I note that 0.4.6 of wpa_supplicant no longer supports madwifi, so the latest supported version is 0.4.5.

----------

## nichocouk

 *Da Fox wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Should I start a new thread ("Kernel 2.6.14-r2 breaks my wifi") 

 

Yeah, I think so! I've had the same problems, using wpa_supplicant-0.3.9-r1, madwifi-drivers, and gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r2, my wifi is broken (but it works under XP although I hate saying that).

I'm currently going back to gentoo-sources-2-6-13-r5 and hoping that it will work again. I reckon there is a problem with this gentoo 2.6.14-r2 kernel.

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

EDIT: I'm adding what I get in dmesg when running 2.6.14-r2:

```

ath_hal: 0.9.14.9 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413)

wlan: 0.8.4.5 (EXPERIMENTAL)

ath_rate_amrr: 0.1

ath_pci: 0.9.4.12 (EXPERIMENTAL)

ath0: 11b rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps

ath0: 11g rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps

ath0: mac 5.6 phy 4.1 radio 1.7

ath0: 802.11 address: 00:02:8a:b8:15:1e

ath0: Use hw queue 0 for WME_AC_BE traffic

ath0: Use hw queue 1 for WME_AC_BK traffic

ath0: Use hw queue 2 for WME_AC_VI traffic

ath0: Use hw queue 3 for WME_AC_VO traffic

ath0: Atheros 5212: mem=0xd4010000, irq=17

ath0 (WE) : Driver using old /proc/net/wireless support, please fix driver !

```

This last line is strange, isn't it... Don't now what to do with that...

----------

## Da Fox

*bumb*

I'm going to recompile my kernel today, are there any options that I might take a look at, that may be causing these troubles?

----------

## kawsper

I get errors when i am using the drivers inside the kernel (ipw2200 and the ieee80211). I haven't tried to skip them out, and install the modules from portage instead (emerge ipw2200, ipw2200-firmware & ieee80211). Maybe you can try that one, so we can solve this.

----------

## Da Fox

kawsper:

I have a build-in Atheros card (0000:02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)) which uses the madwifi driver (emerge madwifi-driver). As far as I know it's not even supported in the kernel (yet?), and I've just finished looking through all options in 'make xconfig', and I couldn't find anything that looked like it would cause wifi-breakage. Everthing looked the same as usual, they only an added default Dell-laptop options which I disabled (as I have a IBM Thinkpad T42).

I'm compiling right now, but I'm not very confident that it'll help.

----------

## kawsper

Ah.. I don't know about the Atheros but in Devices -> Networking -> LAN -> Something with wireless/radio or something, there are a lot of wifi drivers.

----------

## Da Fox

Yes, but no Atheros driver  :Wink: 

I've tried my new kernel, and it's still not working  :Evil or Very Mad: 

minor update on things I've learned:

The longlong list of "errors" I gave a few posts back (missing symbols) where actually me inserting the modules in the wrong order   :Embarassed: 

This is the relevant output for wifi of booting my old 2.6.13-r3 kernel:

 *Quote:*   

> Nov 17 16:52:01 shogoki ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.
> 
> Nov 17 16:52:01 shogoki ath_hal: 0.9.14.9 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413)
> 
> Nov 17 16:52:01 shogoki wlan: 0.8.4.5 (EXPERIMENTAL)
> ...

 

And this is what my new 2.6.14-r2 kernel said when I manually inserted the modules:

 *Quote:*   

> Nov 17 16:48:29 shogoki wlan: 0.8.4.5 (EXPERIMENTAL)
> 
> Nov 17 16:48:30 shogoki hald[20557]: Timed out waiting for hotplug event 1065. Rebasing to 1067
> 
> Nov 17 16:48:44 shogoki ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.
> ...

 

Difference:

(some lines are in a different order, but this just depends on the order that you insert the modules)

The green line about hotplug (but this may have been coincidence, I was inserting the modules manually using insmod)

At the very end the new kernel says "(WE) : Driver using old /proc/net/wireless support, please fix driver !"

I'm going to open a new topic, perhaps get some more people to look into this  :Wink: 

----------

## kenwih

revep-rebuild anyone?

----------

## mathfeel

I have isolated this msg:

```
ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN{,EXT}]: Operation not supported

Failed to initiate AP scan. 
```

I am now able to use wireless with iwconfig (no WPA though), but I really prefer to use wpa_supplicant. help?

----------

## Sachankara

 *mathfeel wrote:*   

> I have the following router: SMC2804WBRP-G
> 
> I can associate with its wireless AP no problem (and dhcpd) if there is no encryption enabled.
> 
> but if I try to configure WEP (and/or) WPA with the router configure and change my /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf as:
> ...

 Remove the uncommented lines. Wpa_supplicant doesn't work properly (at least not for me) if you have uncommented lines in the config file.

----------

## riczan

I was having a similar problem in which wpa_supplicant quickly gave up on the desired wireless connection and started to scan other networks around.

This fixed it for me, I don't know why... maybe it needs more time because of encryption. It finally shook hands with my home router.

ap_scan=2

(Default is 0 I think)

Cheers and good luck

----------

